# SICK of getting burnt!



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi ..just got another 'gem' in the mail, an ebay item of course.. this bottle was described as being "in fair condition" and I suppose that is vague enough to describe the fact that half the side of this thing is chipped off! There's some really good sellers on ebay and I will continue to do business with them, but I am ALL DONE with trusting the rest of them. Now I have to eat return shipping.. happy shopping, folks!


----------



## woody (Nov 17, 2010)

That's nasty, Charlie.[]


----------



## epackage (Nov 17, 2010)

That sucks Charlie.....


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 17, 2010)

OUCH!  That hurts just looking at it...


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the commiserations! [] It wasn't a big ticket event, so I'm hardly devastated, but I'm posting this to remind all of you who bid on ebay: ASK QUESTIONS AND GET ANSWERS/PICS BEFORE BIDDING!!!! ..unless you trust the seller implicitly, of course!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Nov 17, 2010)

It looks like it was peared with a potato skinner Chuck,how the heck didnt he mention it in his sale.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2010)

That's a good @nalogy, Steve, except for the jagged edge on the bottom that sliced my thumb as I was unpacking it.. first I thought it was damaged during shipping, since the packaging was.. less than ideal, IMO.. but there were no other shards in there.. just this one big one..


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 17, 2010)

i'm surprised it wasn't described as an " in the making flaw "......


 i'm looking forward to the feedback you leave that seller charlie........

 hang in there fella,


 jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2010)

Tkank you, Jim.. whether I leave neg feedback or none at all depends on how the return/refund process is handled by him.. for now he's 100% positive, but ..so am I..!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Nov 17, 2010)

Chuck it looks better in the box actually[][8D][][][:'(][&:][]....................................................................................................................[sm=lol.gif] Chuck I sent you an email your PM box is full


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Nov 17, 2010)

That is absolutely disgusting! No reputable person would ever let something like that "slip" past them. I sell on ebay as DUMFRIES and could never slip anything past anyone. A negative wouldn't hurt a bit if he could ship somethiung out like that!

 Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2010)

Looked better before I won the auction! [8|][&:][8|][&:][8|][&:][8|]
 ...and thanks.. I was wondering why it was so quiet around here tonight.. PM's relocated..


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2010)

I will add you to my favorite sellers list, Mike. Good to know!
 I don't know whether to entertain thoughts about human dignity and ethics yet, or keep it as a reminder, or just send it back and shrug it off.. I guess I'm still in shock.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 17, 2010)

Ya need some legs broken? I got just the guy.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2010)

[] I think that's the guy who shot the bot!


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 17, 2010)

thats just wrong...that is not fair condition.  id be pissed too.  id be going jersey on him....lol.   greg


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm in S Jersey.. we make voodoo dolls and stuff.. []


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 17, 2010)

where is that hutch from?
 let me see the embossing.  greg


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 17, 2010)

north jersey we just put cinderblock shoes on you and watch the newpaper.   lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2010)

I am trying not to ID the seller or ebay listing for now, until I see how the seller handles this. I hope you understand, Greg.. if this situation does not get resolved in a pleasant fashion, I will let loose the eagles of war...


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 17, 2010)

is that a paterson hutch?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2010)

Please don't go on air with your research, Greg. Please.. I bought a busted bottle and I want my money back. Most of it.. les see wha happens..


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 17, 2010)

that is a new jersey hutch  geo. spreitzer.  i just dug one out of my collection
 why would you buy one knowing epackage and me collect paterson bottles.  that is, if it is a paterson bottle.   greg


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 17, 2010)

sorry charlie,  not busting your balls...greg


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2010)

You want it? 13 bucks plus return shipping.. []


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 17, 2010)

id be pissed too.  thats one reason i dont sell on that e place.  i buy there and take my chances.  im just too honest.  i could never sell that bottle without disclosing that damage.  i usually just give away my bottles.  in fact i have that damaged bottle you bought.  its dated 1889 and is stained on the inside. pm your address and ill mail it to you.  greg


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2010)

Very considerate of you Greg, but.. let's suffice it to say, there's barking up the wrong branch..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle34nut
> 
> north jersey we just put cinderblock shoes on you and watch the newpaper.   lol


 
 Word, almost like us Philly boyz,but we use crete []


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2010)

A formidable technique, Rick.. but how do you keep the dude still until the crete sets?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> A formidable technique, Rick.. but how do you keep the dude still until the crete sets?


 
 Zanax cocktail


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2010)

That would work.. if you got any leftovers, save 'em for me!


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 18, 2010)

Whoah, that chip is so shockingly gigantic it might just be worth keeping as an example of both egregious human ignorance, and of an extreme manifestation of the chonchoidal fracture of glass! That chip is so big it is almost humorous (granted, I wasn't the one who had to to pay for it, hehe) [].

 I got a label-only blown med from Peoria a while back, and when it arrived I saw a rather large though shallow chip (7/8ths inch X 1 and 1/4th inch) on the side of the bottle, and no shards were in the box so it must have been listed and sold in that unstated inferior condition. I told the seller and she said that it was in her collection for years and she would have seen it... as if I was lying to her. WTF []. These silly feeble-minded blind old bats need some corrective prescription eye-wear and a hearty bonk on the head. In your case, it's even harder to not perceive and then report a chip when it is about as big as the damn bottle itself.


----------



## boostinginvegas (Nov 18, 2010)

That is crazy.... they need a negative feedback just for being stupid...that chip is so big a blind person can see it


----------



## Bixby Bill (Nov 18, 2010)

That looks more like a chip with a bottle attatched to it! Even someone who knows nothing at all about bottles or glass would have seen that when they were listing it. That`s just someone listing it, hoping that they will get a good price, and hoping that the buyer won`t notice the damage. I hope it works out well for you!


----------



## milkglassbottles (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey Chaz, that's what  the eBay feedback platform is for, so use it. Fortunately for all of the poor unsuspecting buyers and unfortunately for the slime sucking predatory sellers, you can leave a negative and not receive one back in kind! 

 I would leave him the feedback that he deserves, &%$@# him and feed him fish. Additionally, I would post his eBay name here, if you haven't already done so. He doesn't deserve an opportunity to even try to justify his actions, leave him a negative in all categories and I will reimburse you for the bottle. 

 No need to thank me, I m just that kinda guy!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 18, 2010)

That there really sucks Charlie!! Not sure how far your gonna take it, but Paypal will actually refund shipping in some cases.long story short, I spent $360.00 on a POS chainsaw that was described wrong.Filed claims and spoke with agent at Paypal.They refunded Everything, shipping also.That was for A lot more money though.Maybe the seller will work with you.Good luck[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 18, 2010)

That peeler comment was great. I though of butternut squash that tends to snap that way at the end. The one about showing just how odd a bottle can fracture was great too for a reason to keep it. Really though, unless it's so rare that it's worth $50 as is anyway complain like crazy and don't let them stiff you for the shipping. Heck, if there's a way charge them pain and suffering. Well, at least a fee for repacking and travel. Good luck with the last two.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the input, folks! This morning I sent it right back from whence it came, in the same box and all.. and the more I think about this, the more convinced I am that some neg FB is in this seller's future.. it was rather a bone-headed maneuver on his part, wasn't it!?


----------



## milkglassbottles (Nov 18, 2010)

Bone head, you're understating here Chaz, an extra chromosome is more likely his problem?

 You should mail him the link to these posts, perhaps he'll enjoy the fame!


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 18, 2010)

> Hi ..just got another 'gem' in the mail, an ebay item of course.. this bottle was described as being "in fair condition" and I suppose that is vague enough to describe the fact that half the side of this thing is chipped off! There's some really good sellers on ebay and I will continue to do business with them, but I am ALL DONE with trusting the rest of them. Now I have to eat return shipping.. happy shopping, folks!


 

 Its nothing but a fleabite...


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 18, 2010)

Its nothing but a fleabite...








 [] That's funny, Gunny!!
 I wouldn't even bring it home if I dug it like this!
 Dino-bite:


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 18, 2010)

there is another up on the bay but with an 1887 date.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/GEO-SPREITZER-CO-PATERSON-NJ-1887-/250727230199?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6081eaf7

 greg


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 18, 2010)

I would like to keep this seller anonymous here. Please.
 At this time I am not in the market, thanks anyway for the help Greg.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 18, 2010)

............what the hell.. HERE IT IS


----------



## Steve/sewell (Nov 18, 2010)

Charlie what were we all thinking that bottles not missing glass, I would ask Red if that is a half leaf weld repair gone bad that would explain it huh[8D].Just Kidding Red.Charlie I will call you tommorrow.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 18, 2010)

Don't forget to bring your bottle peeler, Steve.. chef of the future.. [] Can it core a apple?


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 18, 2010)

I tried making a chip (flake) like that on a few cheap hutches I have here and I have determined it is impossible for modern man to create a perfect flake like that.
 Only the early Fulsom point making America Natives could produce a flake of that quality.
 You should keep that bottle as it may be evidence that there is still a 'lost' fulsom culture existing somewhere in the USA.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 18, 2010)

I found the missing piece!! It seems, however, it's been mistaken for something else: HERE


----------



## Wangan (Nov 18, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I found the missing piece!! It seems, however, it's been mistaken for something else: HERE


 

 [][][]


----------



## Jim (Nov 19, 2010)

That thing is nasty, Chuck. Sorry to hear of your misfortune. If that is "fair condition", then "poor condition" would have to mean pulverized into sand.

 The giant flea pic made me chuckle. A guy that I used to buy bottles from (but no longer will) is famous for under-describing damage. I told him once that I NEVER wanted to encounter the flea that made that "fleabite", as it could probably bite off my head. Another of his classics is the "flash". None of his bottles are ever cracked, it's just a "flash". Like a three-inch "flash" with rust staining inside of it [&:]  ~Jim


----------



## BillinMo (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm wondering how that chip didn't show up in the photos. If the seller deliberately took photos from angles that didn't show it, then I don't see how he could claim it's in "fair condition."  

 I've seen totally clueless sellers say "no damage" but their photo clearly shows chips, cracks, etc. so I just assume they're oblivious.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 19, 2010)

I posted a link to the listing, just scroll up a bit.. if you know what to look for, you can almost kinda see the damage, but I mistook it for crudeness.. see for yourself... and let me know if I was a total idiot or not..[>:]


----------



## rockbot (Nov 19, 2010)

That is an act of deception. Shame on the seller.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, I got a prompt refund.. I'm gonna see if he re-lists it like last time before deciding on my feedback.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 24, 2010)

I've received a fair amount of bottles with unmentioned chips or cracks.  I usually get a partial refund, and in a few cases a full refund.  Yours looks serious enough to warrant a full refund.  
 Either way, there should be a common sense 101 page that ebayers should read before listing bottles.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 26, 2013)

I never saw this when it was happening. Thanks for linking it, it was a fun read. Charlie, if this shows anything about you - it's that you trust people, you're slow to anger, and you want honesty and fairness in your transactions. Sounds pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2013)

Bob, my underwater friend.. I was hoping they would figure that out on their own, but yes.. that's the message I was trying to convey.. []


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 26, 2013)

I think it is a "side pontil"


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 27, 2013)

Yea, the side pontil is funny. Gunth sounded like he was trying to create the anomaly to the detriment of several common bottles with nothing to show for it but broken glass.


----------



## glass man (Jun 27, 2013)

SO SORRY CHARLIE MAN!!It hurts so much..I don't care if it is a 50 cent ottle and you look forward to get it and then..CRAP!!BAS..TID!!JAMIE


----------

